# distance between G.P.S. minutes



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

ive got a guestion. whats the distance between north an south minutes on lake michigan. also whats the distance for the east an west minutes.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A minute is a minute. It doesnt matter if it is latitude or longitude. One minute = one nautical mile= 1.145 statude mile. One knot = 1 nautical mile per hour.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

PS I would suggest taking a navigation course as offered by Power Squadron or other group.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

esox, thanks for the info. i have no problem with navagation. spent over 2 years finding my way all over the deserts of south west asia. an thats kinda like an ocean with-out water. thanks again.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

ESOX said:


> A minute is a minute. It doesnt matter if it is latitude or longitude. One minute = one nautical mile= 1.145 statude mile. One knot = 1 nautical mile per hour.


Distance between Longitude would depend on how far away from the equator you are? The meridians are closer the nearer the poles.


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

Esox is right if you are at the equator, but like kbkrause said, the meridans all merge at the top of the earth, causing the distance of minutes to be smaller. Essentially, you can never use minutes or degrees to determine distance, unless you are at the equator. At the equator a degree of longitude is a little over 69 miles, divide that by 60 minutes. If you want to use a coordinate system that helps you know distance, then use the UTM system. Essentally, all UTM grids are exactly 1km by 1km. And all distances are meters from the equator (northing) and from the west end of a zone (easting).


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Here try this:

http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~cvm/latlongdist.html


It is a distance calculator. You type in the lat-longs it gives you the distance.


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

Hunt4Ever said:


> Here try this:
> 
> http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~cvm/latlongdist.html
> 
> ...


Nice!! Thanks.

Not very helpful in the field, but nice none the less.


----------

